# HoB Or Canister Filters?



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wondering which type of filter you guys like more, a Canister filter or an hob. I myself have only had experience with hobs and now that i am getting a new tank am quite curious what a canister filter could bring to the table.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What the heck is a "hob"?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

"hob" means "hang-on-back", as in filters that would need to use the top edge of the aquarium frame for support (ex. AquaClear type filters).
If you don't mind your aquarium sticking out from the wall then these "hob" filters suit your need...if you want to hid your filters in a cabinet and be able to place the aquarium close to a wall, then you'd use the canister (also ease of access for maintenance).
I prefer canister filters for the above reasons


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

In general, cannisters are quieter, require less maintenance, are do a better job of filtering your tank. I'd probably need 4 AC110's to filter my 120g vs the single XP4 I have. As the above posts states, they also go under the tank, not behind it, eliminating equipment clutter.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I like hobs way easier to clean


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

if its a small tank (<55g) then HOB. If its a medium tank (<150) then canister. Anything else bigger, then wet/dry.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I like hobs way easier to clean


^ thats probably becasue they have much less media to clean...

I like cannisters way better becasue:

-output is usually under water line so no splashing for return
-holds more media which means better filtration
-out put can usually be directed where you want
-input and output dont have to be right beside eachother like on hobs 
- easy to install any inline equipment
- your tank doesnt have to be like a foot from a wall inorder to use larger hobs like aquaclear 110
-can easily customize media
- can quick disconnect for maitnence so you cna easily remove the entire filter to clean

The only things bad about cannisters is they cost more and there is more to clean


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

IDK about the "easier to clean part". Maybe it's just because I only ever had cheap HOB's (Tetra Whisper and the like from Walmart), but I had to clean the damn things constantly because they'd get gunked up with algae and lose power. I'm lucky if I even glance at my XP4 more then once a month.


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, seeing all these i'm thinking canister is better.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Canister is better and if you want the best bang for your buck go with an Ehiem. 
2217 160gal, 2215 90gal or a 2213 65gal. Remember bigger is better so dont be shy go with the big one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Canister is better and if you want the best bang for your buck go with an Ehiem.
> 2217 160gal, 2215 90gal or a 2213 65gal. Remember bigger is better so dont be shy go with the big one


 I love my eheim 2217. Its dead quiet and holds tons of bio media. its a bit more money then xp's, but it comes with all the media you need. With xp3's, they are abit cheaper, but they dont come with any bio media and only come with sponges and some chem media that you will eventually throw out anyways. Bio media isnt to cheap either so with like 30$ more the eneim 2217 and xp3 will be about the same price.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NexExAfar said:


> if its a small tank (<55g) then HOB. If its a medium tank (<150) then canister. Anything else bigger, then wet/dry.


This would be a good method to follow but the best filteration overall would be wet/dry. They make different sizes that fit the needs of your tank which sometimes the output flow can help the sufficient needs of how much filteration you need x tank size. (did that make sense??







)

But between "HOB" and canisters, I vote canister...


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Rhomzilla said:


> if its a small tank (<55g) then HOB. If its a medium tank (<150) then canister. Anything else bigger, then wet/dry.


This would be a good method to follow but the best filteration overall would be wet/dry. They make different sizes that fit the needs of your tank which sometimes the output flow can help the sufficient needs of how much filteration you need x tank size. (did that make sense??:laugh: )

But between "HOB" and canisters, I vote canister...:nod:
[/quote]
I should be getting a 110 gal for about $65 dollars soon so keep your fingers crossed. Its really more like $85 because im renting a truck out for $20 to go pick it up. So im thinking about getting the eheim(sp?) rated for 160 gal tanks and that should be more than enough filtration.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends whats in the tank, but the eheim 2217 (up to 160g) should be ok. In my 125, i have a xp3, eheim 2217 and a recently added 200gph penguin hob so, you can see, alot of filtration is ideal for p's and messy fish.

I would start with te eheim then if need be, get another cannister or a ac110 or a large hob filter


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

both are good. it depends on the application. some times there isn't room for canisters. but i prefer canisters bc they hold so much more media.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I've alway's used hob's for my 55g. But, once I bought my 120g setup (craigslist ad), I got a xp3 with the deal. I'm new to the whole canister thing, but I'm starting to learn how to keep it running. I like the fact that, it is much queiter then any hob. Outlet water exit's under water. So, no water fall sound. lol But, a downfall is the maintaning it. You'll have to replace certain media in your canister, every few week's. 
Since, I put sand in the tank. I've noticed that I have little debri piece's floating around, more often then I would like. I still have my penguin 330,emperor 400 and topfin 60. I've been thinking about gettting them up and going. But, now that I think about it. Maybe I should just buy another canister. 
If you have a 100g or more tank. Go with a canister. If not, a good hob would probably be enough.


----------

